# Paddles and scrappers - Toro or aftermarket



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Toro ones are kind of pricey. Anyone using aftermarket ? Brand _(Stens ?)_/source ?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I got an aftermarket set on Amazon a while back for around $40 IIRC.


----------



## Cinci5 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have used stens before worked fine. The ones made from old tires can be a hassle to install but work.


----------

